# you may get tired of seeing photos of this baby....



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

....but figured id share a few more, now that i figured out how to post the pictures directly.

course, since this is the cutest and most beautiful pigeon who has ever lived, how can one get tired of seeing him or her???? 


this is the five gallon tank (s)hes in











keeping an eye on Kachina!











exercising those wings










so sweet


----------



## Jimmy Jo (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, Sdreamcatcher that is one sweet baby you have there!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, I'd say you are definitely "hooked". He is beautiful.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I never grow tired of looking at picturs of pigeons, especially this cutie!


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

very nice wing feathers, long and broad.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

awww...How cute but I didn't get tired


----------

